# My Psychopsis papilio!!!



## SuperPaph (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi friends
Though not usual my interest on epyphites I post here pics from one of my prefered

View attachment 23310
, at home in flower now. It grows in fern piece at outside.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow that is nice!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice papilio... and the photos are really nice, too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing. How many blooms at one time?


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. How many blooms at one time?


In this year there are five at the same time, and one of those is showing a lateral new blooming grow, so I think for spring, to have six flowers at the same time.. and is always in bloom.I really love this orchid!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2020)

Can you post a photo of the plant, please?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice!! 
I got myself two seedlings of Psychopsis papillio album ('Cove's Canary x self) back in the spring. 
Somehow I had this impression that this species is not easy, but they proved me wrong. Both plants have gone through two growth cycles in the last few months! I'm rather pleasantly surprised. Now I'm hoping for some flowers soon, but not sure if my plants are still big enough.


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Can you post a photo of the plant, please?


Sure, here it is... as you could see, plant is hanged from a live tree trunk.


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 18, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Somehow I had this impression that this species is not easy, but they proved me wrong.


Yes, it is really a dificult for culturing plant.


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 18, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Psychopsis papillio album ('Cove's Canary x self)


Really album!!!???
Would love to see that plant in bloom for next spring!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes, Cove's Canary is a clear yellow flower. I like yellow flowers and don't see album version of Psychopsis often, so when the opportunity presented itself, I grabbed myself two of them!  
It would be great but not sure if it would bloom that soon. I hope to see a spike from this current growth on them, though. So, who knows?


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 18, 2020)

...and a new bud is growing as well.


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 18, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> So, who knows?


Yes, that is really the phrase for this species!!! Who knows!!! But it could be!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

SuperPaph said:


> ...and a new bud is growing as well.
> View attachment 23341


The new growth comes out looking quite flat on your plant. 
Both of my plants have rather narrow and pointy growth and this last time I was excited thinking that they were spikes. Oh, well.. haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

How long are the leaves by the way? 20cm?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2020)

well grown and flowered


----------



## GuRu (Nov 19, 2020)

Psychopsis papilio is a very impressive species which I like very much and would grow at any rate if I had the possibility to do it. Yours is lovely and your growing conditions seem to be optimal. Congrats.
Vives en La Habana (Vieja), ?Verdad? Visite Cuba muchas veces y estuve tambien unas veces en La Habana en los barrios Vieja, Vedado y en marzo pasado en La Habana Miramar por causa de la cuarentena. Vi muchas veces orchideas adendro de las jardines de los nativos y en el bosque cuando subi al Pico Turquino pero jamas vi Paphis en las casas de los nativos. Estas la primera persona de Cuba que cultiva Paphis. !Mucho suerte!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2020)

I find Psychopsis fairly easy. Thanks for the photos, still a small plant.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 19, 2020)

Excellent plant!
I bought one years ago and it thrived. It acquired a scale infestation, on it only, plants around it never picked them up. I could not get rid of them and culled the plant. A very hard working plant with a large number of always blooming spikes. 
I bought another one three years ago and it has not thrived, barely existed would be a better term.
I think some are much easier than others.
Duck


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 19, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Psychopsis papilio is a very impressive species which I like very much and would grow at any rate if I had the possibility to do it. Yours is lovely and your growing conditions seem to be optimal. Congrats.
> Vives en La Habana (Vieja), ?Verdad? Visite Cuba muchas veces y estuve tambien unas veces en La Habana en los barrios Vieja, Vedado y en marzo pasado en La Habana Miramar por causa de la cuarentena. Vi muchas veces orchideas adendro de las jardines de los nativos y en el bosque cuando subi al Pico Turquino pero jamas vi Paphis en las casas de los nativos. Estas la primera persona de Cuba que cultiva Paphis. !Mucho suerte!


Yes GuRu. I live in Havana. You are right, nobody collect Paph here. Our wet and hot climate makes their culture almost impossible. In other hand, majority of literature is in English and Internet is not so easy here, as you know. 
Your spanish is excellent. Congratulations.
I have created conditions where majority of inconvenient for Paphs culture, are almost eradicated.
Where are you from? If you want write me please to my mail.

[email protected]


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 19, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> Excellent plant!
> I bought one years ago and it thrived. It acquired a scale infestation, on it only, plants around it never picked them up. I could not get rid of them and culled the plant. A very hard working plant with a large number of always blooming spikes.
> I bought another one three years ago and it has not thrived, barely existed would be a better term.
> I think some are much easier than others.
> Duck


This is my second plant. I lost the first one because it was affected by mMealy.... my eternal enemies.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 21, 2020)

That is a nicely grown plant, and with 5 spikes. Good job!



NYEric said:


> I find Psychopsis fairly easy. Thanks for the photos, still a small plant.


Eric, would you please divide your big plant and send me a piece?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m told by friends that the bleach treatment I describe for my catts works really well on mealies. You may have to use it more than once.
For those that haven’t read about it, it’s a bucket of water and a tablespoon(15ml) of ordinary bleach.
Dunk the plant, pot and all into the solution for 10 minutes. Then another 10 minutes in clean water. Job done. Cheap and quick and works on nearly all bugs. I use it on my catts. Works on scale. Maybe for more thin leaved genera you would want to experiment with a spare plant or two before using it wholesale.


----------

